

20-something Coding Geeks - bokglobule
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-19/coding-geeks-can-t-save-obamacare.html

======
mkautzm
There seems to be a theme that when people criticize Computer Science fold,
they like to mention that they aren't really knowledgeable in Networking
concepts or other concepts that fit quite nicely into the land of 'Systems
Administration'. Can we please stop with that? Two different disciplines, and
while one is useful to the other, it's not practical to study Computer™. There
is simply too much.

